# Bird won't let me pick him up while in cage/angry



## WolfDragon (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a cockatiel, he's probably about 2 years old, and he's generally a pretty good bird...once he's outside his cage. I have mirrors for him (One especially is his favorite, I'll include a picture or two of him with it. One of them he's acting grumpy -.-") Every time he's in his cage, he gets grumpy and tries to bite me. He's a bit older, so I can't really use the 'new' or 'young' bird training. (I've only had him for about a year, he was about a year when I got him) He's most grumpy when he's staring at himself in the mirror, should I take it from him? (I really don't want to, it's his favorite toy) But would it help with his training? He loves millet, but he also won't eat from my hand. Is it a lost cause? 

-He lets me pick him up without a fuss when he's outside his cage. I also have his wings clipped if that info helps at all. -.-" (Sometime he's a bit grumpy when he's on top of his cage too, but not nearly as bad as when he's in it)

Any advice?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

He's being territorial - his cage is his castle and instinct tells him to defend it against all intruders, even you. The mirror is contributing to the problem since he sees it as his mate, but you don't have to take it away if you don't want to.

Ideally you would use a hand-held treat to change his attitude about your hand coming into the cage, but this won't work since he won't eat from your hand. Will he step on a small perch that you're holding in your hand? That would be a way to get him out of the cage without getting bitten. If not, then try using a piece of millet spray to lure him out of the cage and then you can work with him.

It would be REALLY beneficial if he learned to eat from your hand, so work on that while he's out of the cage. Start with a long piece of millet spray that he can nibble on without getting too close to the hand, and gradually adjust your grip to bring him closer and closer until eventually he's eating right out of your hand.

A small hand-held mirror might be useful for bringing him to your hand when he's out of the cage. Try it and see what happens!


----------



## WolfDragon (Apr 8, 2010)

About the mirror thing, I'm pretty sure he'll come to me-while he's outside his cage-if I have one. He _loves_ looking at himself! Thanks for the advice, I'll try it! He's kind of grumpy still with a perch in his cage to pick him up, but I think he's a _little_ bit more willing than if it was my hand. Thanks again


----------

